# Speculation on Next Chase/AGR Promotion



## Dovecote (Mar 31, 2013)

Any thoughts on when the next Chase AGR non-targeted promotion will take place on credit card purchases? I have to make a 4k purchase within the next month and certainly would like to hold off obtaining it if a promotion is about to take place.


----------



## DivMiler (Apr 1, 2013)

Funny you should ask. Just today (April 1, 2013), I received a mailing from Chase saying if I spent $500 between April 1 and June 30 with my AGR credit card, I would receive 1000 points above the 500 I would normally get.

No need to sign up or call.


----------



## PPorro (Apr 2, 2013)

DivMiler said:


> Funny you should ask. Just today (April 1, 2013), I received a mailing from Chase saying if I spent $500 between April 1 and June 30 with my AGR credit card, I would receive 1000 points above the 500 I would normally get.
> No need to sign up or call.


I'll spend that much at the hardware store on the new house I just bought. Perfect double miles for a getaway from the latest Money Pit!


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 2, 2013)

DivMiler said:


> Funny you should ask. Just today (April 1, 2013), I received a mailing from Chase saying if I spent $500 between April 1 and June 30 with my AGR credit card, I would receive 1000 points above the 500 I would normally get.
> No need to sign up or call.


I suspect this is a targeted promotion. No such promotion is available through Chase for me; I spend more than the $500 target on my AGR every month.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

DivMiler said:


> Funny you should ask. Just today (April 1, 2013), I received a mailing from Chase saying if I spent $500 between April 1 and June 30 with my AGR credit card, I would receive 1000 points above the 500 I would normally get.
> No need to sign up or call.


I got a mailing saying that if I spend $3000 between April 1 and June 1, I'll get 6000 bonus points.

Since they didn't do the customary Thanksgiving to Christmas double points in 2012, I set the card aside. I guess this is their way of trying to get me to use it as my primary card again.


----------



## jimhudson (Apr 2, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> DivMiler said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should ask. Just today (April 1, 2013), I received a mailing from Chase saying if I spent $500 between April 1 and June 30 with my AGR credit card, I would receive 1000 points above the 500 I would normally get.
> ...


Ditto for me too!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think most if not all Chase "spend this, get that" promotions are targeted. I have two Chase affinity cards and get offers like that on one card or the other about once a year. It works. Whichever card has the promotion gets moved to the front of the wallet.


----------



## calwatch (Apr 4, 2013)

I got the $3,000 - 6,000 points promo too. This makes "manufactured spending" like taxes worthwhile since it's three points per dollar of spending. Of course, I have lots of points that I'm not using already, plus more sitting untransferred from Chase Ultimate Rewards, so I should probably go on some trips first before earning more points.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 4, 2013)

Chase Ultimate Rewards is currently the best way to earn AGR points by far.

Or United, Southwest, British Airways, Korean Airlines, Marriott, Priority Club, Hyatt, and Ritz-Carlton

You can feed these points into trips on Star Alliance (UA), One World (BA), or Sky Team (KE) carriers.

Or the world's largest hotel program (Marriott).

Or the world's most aspirationally advantageous hote program (Hyatt).

Sign up for Chase Sapphire Preferred + Chase Ink Bold + Chase Ink Plus + Chase Freedom

You wil net 140,000 UR points after meeting the minimum spend.

Points that exchange 1:1 with any of the programs and alliances listed above.

You'll also be able to take advantage of spending bonuses that can easily reach 2x-5x base points and even accrue a 7% annual bonus.

Your spouse or significant other can also apply and can combine all of their points with yours.

If your credit is good you can earn hundreds of thousands of extremely versitile points just for paying bills.

There is no better loyalty program and nothing that comes close to giving away this many points just for signing up.

I'm not saying this advice will work for everyone, but for those who are forunate enough to have good credit and a business account it really can't be beat.


----------



## sechs (Apr 5, 2013)

I received 3000 for $1500. Everyone needs to keep in mind that you have to spend the whole amount, or you get nothing extra.


----------



## Dovecote (Apr 5, 2013)

Nothing offered to me yet. One can only hope!


----------



## sechs (Apr 20, 2013)

Is anyone using the fee-free Chase gift cards to accelerate spending? They're already reported to be good for UR points, but I'm curious if it's posting AGR points, as well.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 21, 2013)

sechs said:


> Is anyone using the fee-free Chase gift cards to accelerate spending? They're already reported to be good for UR points, but I'm curious if it's posting AGR points, as well.


Eh?


----------



## sechs (Apr 22, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone using the fee-free Chase gift cards to accelerate spending? They're already reported to be good for UR points, but I'm curious if it's posting AGR points, as well.
> ...


http://thepointsguy.com/2013/04/fees-waived-for-limited-time-on-chase-prepaid-visa-debit-cards-good-way-to-pay-taxes/


----------



## sechs (May 15, 2013)

For the record, the gift cards work. Bought cards that put me over on my promo, and the bonus posted when my statement closed.

If there's anybody who isn't going to otherwise make it, these will do it for you.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 15, 2013)

Just today, I received an email from AGR announcing 12,500 to 25,000 points for getting a new Chase mortgage.


----------



## Tumbleweed (May 15, 2013)

sechs said:


> For the record, the gift cards work. Bought cards that put me over on my promo, and the bonus posted when my statement closed.
> If there's anybody who isn't going to otherwise make it, these will do it for you.


Hmmmm....Is it then proper to buy a gift card(s) for yourself each month? That could rack up some points quite quickly.....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 16, 2013)

Tumbleweed said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, the gift cards work. Bought cards that put me over on my promo, and the bonus posted when my statement closed.
> ...


I funnel as much of my spending as possible through Chase Ink Bold buying gift cards through office supply stores for purchases I already know I'll be making. That gets me 5 UR points per dollar which can become 5 AGR points per dollar just as easily. When asked by a travel blog Chase Bank said this was reasonable and proper use of their awards system. My top use is Amazon gift cards because they are the most versatile cards I'm aware of that don't come with any fees.


----------



## VentureForth (May 17, 2013)

I wanna know when the next point purchase bonus is going to be.


----------



## sechs (Jun 1, 2013)

Tumbleweed said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, the gift cards work. Bought cards that put me over on my promo, and the bonus posted when my statement closed.
> ...


In this case... Chase doesn't seem to care.

There seem to be tons of people pulling thousands in gift cards from Chase cards with no apparent adverse affects.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 13, 2013)

sechs said:


> I received 3000 for $1500. Everyone needs to keep in mind that you have to spend the whole amount, or you get nothing extra.


That must be what I had, but have since forgotten I signed up to get.

I spent $1700 in June, got the 1700 points plus 3,000 promotional points.


----------

